# Amplifying Computer line-out



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

What do you recommend to amplify a HTPC line-out to a distributed audio system? I would like to boost the output.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're volume is up in the OS, and you're running the line out to powered AVR, you shouldn't need anything else. What's your setup, AVR, Separates, or Powered speakers?


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

It runs out from the HTPC to a Russound CAA66 distribution amp to 6 zones. The main zone in the family room has 4 ceiling speakers. I would like more volume. The issue may be with the distribution amp.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, you could check that by inserting a different amp into one pair of speakers and see if your volume increases. Also make sure that your in-ceiling speakers are wired to give you proper impedance.


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

I directly wired an amp to the speakers (which are parallel wired BTW) and the volume was fine. Apparently the Russound amp output is only 20 watts.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Parts express has inexpensive distribution amps rated for more power, or you could wire the 4 speakers together in a way that give you 6-8 ohms (google "series parallel speaker wiring impedence), and use a pro-amp like the Behringer A500 for more power than you'd ever need.


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the Advice!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sure thing, let us know what you go with.


----------



## doctorcilantro (Nov 17, 2008)

Mccrew said:


> It runs out from the HTPC to a Russound CAA66 distribution amp to 6 zones. The main zone in the family room has 4 ceiling speakers. I would like more volume. The issue may be with the distribution amp.


What is the front end on the HTPC? Sometimes I use FFDSHOW to normalize.


----------



## jmoorez2001 (Dec 24, 2007)

hiya i would go with a bigger wattage amp there im curently useing a cheep kenwood 2 chaneel amp model KM-207 yes its a 4 channel amp but its also 200 watts per channel as well and i get great sound from it . i also have the pc hooked to a home theater system yamaha RX-v559 6.1 set up and it sounds awsome to me some day ill get enought kenwood amps to power all channesl but some day perhaps


----------



## clark17 (Mar 28, 2009)

doctorcilantro said:


> What is the front end on the HTPC? Sometimes I use FFDSHOW to normalize.


+1.

I see big difference between using windows classic player MPC-HC (louder/better) vs. XBMC for windows using spdif output to my AVR. BTW I use windows 7 pro 32bit on my HTPC rig.


----------

